# Happy Holiday's Everyone!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Hope everyone's holidays have been wonderful! My hedgie collection grew twice as large today ( all that matters)!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Holidays!!!! May the New Year bring much joy to you, your friends and family, and- of course- your hedgies!!


----------

